# Pavarotti Loves Elephants



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

This made me laugh:

Pavarotti Loves Elephants <<< turn sound up & click here

Mike


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

One of his best performances :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

spykal said:


> This made me laugh:
> 
> Pavarotti Loves Elephants <<< turn sound up & click here
> 
> Mike


Made me laugh too.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

-love the "wide eyed" look at the end!
:lol: 

Gill


----------

